
The Birth of Digital Poetry - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/silicon-revolution/the-birth-of-digital-poetry
======
kough
I took a class [0] with Nick Montfort this past semester that covered a lot of
the history behind computational poetry. Might be worth looking at yourself.
You can see some of the work I created here [1].

[0]
[http://nickm.com/classes/the_word_made_digital/2018_spring/](http://nickm.com/classes/the_word_made_digital/2018_spring/)
[1] [http://freezine.xyz/montfort/](http://freezine.xyz/montfort/)

~~~
matthewwiese
I was just about to mention Montfort myself! His Trope Tank lab at MIT is a
place of total techno-literary bliss:
[http://nickm.com/trope_tank/](http://nickm.com/trope_tank/)

